# proline the new wave specs.



## Grampy™ (Nov 19, 2003)

I can if you tell me which model.... they made about 6-8 models with different specs.......

AtoA=
Recurve or straight limb?
Split Bus cables?
They made them with these weird cable hangers for a year or two, do you have those?


----------



## nharcher2000 (Mar 11, 2006)

The A to A I am not sure of as the string has broken. the Model; as near as I can tell is "the new wave" it has straight limbs and NO split buss cables.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Does your bow have a built in overdraw?


----------



## nharcher2000 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes it does


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

If it's a straight fiberglass limb, it should have a 41" A-A and 7" brace height. I'm still working on the string/cable length (gotta dig that bow outa the basement and see if the sticker's still readable.)


----------

